# New Bindings



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Depends on your riding style. Soft bindings for park and stiff for mountain riding. As for brands, I don't think you could go too wrong as long as you get the right type. Rome Arsenals are my personal favorite binding. They are stiffer so they work for mountain riding. If you do park, 390's are very good as well.


----------

